# make something clear



## holydiver123 (Feb 21, 2012)

hey guys, as  a mod called me out for beeing a troll and i cant answer him per pm cause ife not enaugh posts, so i will clear this situation by this way.

 i was asking bout to pages.... and my post was deleted and now i´m a "troll".

i am not, i live in fucking austria, i´m on the search for a good legit source, i dont wana spend my money for nothing. i´m training for some years and now looking for some stuff to get further.

so, what is wrong with my question?


ps. i hope this doesnt also be shredded and my account gets killed. afaik i dont do anything against the board rules. if i do, say it.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 21, 2012)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*holydiver123* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 21, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Welcome to IM!



thanks, but not a good start if my questions get deleted i got a big minus rep for just one fucking question. sry my spelling, i´m a bit pissed 


i´m on some other boards too, like bop, never had a problem.


edit: i sould say i spend a lot bucks in shit gear. thats why i´m lot more carefull than before.


----------



## 69grunt (Feb 21, 2012)

Hello!!!!!


----------



## Kimi (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to IM.. Check out the sponsors section and start reading customer reviews and logs.  You'll figure it out


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome and read reviews


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 22, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Welcome and read reviews




i read lot reviews but often they dont give a good picture, mostly its just a good communication etc. i asked a specified question which seems not to be ok to ask it. i dont know why.


----------



## charley (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome to IM....


----------



## brazey (Feb 22, 2012)

holydiver123 said:


> i read lot reviews but often they dont give a good picture, mostly its just a good communication etc. i asked a specified question which seems not to be ok to ask it. i dont know why.


 
You've been told to research our board and review our sponsors. No one is going to give you a source and even if they did why would you trust them? You don't know us and we don't know you. Also, the fact that you don't know why you shouldn't be asking for a source  makes everyone highly suspicious of you. Stick around, put some time & effort into our community and you will find the answers you're looking for.


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 22, 2012)

brazey said:


> You've been told to research our board and review our sponsors. No one is going to give you a source and even if they did why would you trust them? You don't know us and we don't know you. Also, the fact that you don't know why you shouldn't be asking for a source  makes everyone highly suspicious of you. Stick around, put some time & effort into our community and you will find the answers you're looking for.




exactly. i do my research but i get told i´m a fuckin troll cause i asked a simple question, the question results cause i have no trust and i dont know anyone here. i didnt ask for a source.

btw... there are a lot of sources here... and we all talk free bout them and everything else. or am i understanding this fact wrong? if so, my fault.

i´am suspicious and thats why i asked my question.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 22, 2012)

holydiver123 said:


> exactly. i do my research but i get told i´m a fuckin troll cause i asked a simple question, the question results cause i have no trust and i dont know anyone here. i didnt ask for a source.
> 
> btw... there are a lot of sources here... and we all talk free bout them and everything else. or am i understanding this fact wrong? if so, my fault.
> 
> i´am suspicious and thats why i asked my question.




It's not what you say, but how you say it.


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 22, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> It's not what you say, but how you say it.





ok. teach me "how" i should ask.... per pm if you want/need/must/can/will, what ever..


----------



## CEM Store (Feb 22, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## melandleadley (Feb 22, 2012)

welcome!


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 22, 2012)

omg dude, go to the sponsor section, go to their websites, buy gears.  If you ask stupid ass questions like "whos good" or "what should I get" it's annoying as fuck, use the search button bro. I'm not even sure wtf your asking HERE. you want someone to pm you? you can't even pm back!. you have some looking to do.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 22, 2012)

to make it simple for you, click on the link in my signature. BAM! gears from a good reliable source.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Feb 22, 2012)

holydiver123 said:


> i read lot reviews but often they dont give a good picture, mostly its just a good communication etc. i asked a specified question which seems not to be ok to ask it. i dont know why.



Lots of sponsors have logs in their forums with guys describing the effects of the gear on nearly a daily basis.  I have one on euro king's forum.  There are some great ones in uncle z's forum and some current logs in parsifals forum.


----------



## ksulifter (Feb 22, 2012)

It's easy, brah.  Just dig around for a few minutes and you will solve all of your problems.


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 23, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> omg dude, go to the sponsor section, go to their websites, buy gears.  If you ask stupid ass questions like "whos good" or "what should I get" it's annoying as fuck, use the search button bro. I'm not even sure wtf your asking HERE. you want someone to pm you? you can't even pm back!. you have some looking to do.




you might get something wrong.... im no stupid idiot who askes for a fucking source on a forum where we have lots of sources -.- i asked a specified question which i got fucked for, balls deep....

i know sources, ive byed from sources here etc. thats not the problem.

edit: i sayd pm that some of the mods or anyone else should tell me whats wrong with my question and why i got named "troll" minus rep and so on. if my question is not for the people out there the to see.


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 23, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Lots of sponsors have logs in their forums with guys describing the effects of the gear on nearly a daily basis.  I have one on euro king's forum.  There are some great ones in uncle z's forum and some current logs in parsifals forum.




pars was the only one ive ever trusted, but he doesnt ship wordlwide, uncle will be the next i give a try.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Feb 23, 2012)

So the point of this thread is....


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 23, 2012)

ecot3c inside said:


> So the point of this thread is....





the point is: proof im not a troll, get a answer why i got called troll and what was wrong with my question. i´m afraid if i post it again i got banned, or this thread would be closed.


ps. maybe get enough posts to be able to pm...

pss: the mod who wrote me was GXR64.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 27, 2012)

Big welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the board.  Not sure what that was all about, but hopefully it all works out


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 27, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome to the board.  Not sure what that was all about, but hopefully it all works out




thanks! thats a nice move. if i get 25 posts i will explain it to you via pm 

ps: thats one good thing beeing a female, no ned to proof length. i hope you all get this in a positive right way...


----------



## SwoleZilla (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## grynch888 (Feb 28, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 28, 2012)

hope this is ok ....

19 ^^


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 28, 2012)

20...


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 28, 2012)

21 heaven is blue grass is green, wusa.


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 28, 2012)

22 guys have a penis and girls a vagina. thats all i can say.


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 28, 2012)

23 we just need 2 more and i can spam some guys via pm!


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 28, 2012)

24 just one more rep.


----------



## holydiver123 (Feb 28, 2012)

25 last rep inda house! i´m done! thanks for your attention!


----------



## cactus-pits (Mar 5, 2012)

Holydiver! Velkommen


----------



## Poseidon (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome.


----------



## Rawpowder (Mar 15, 2012)

Welcome.


----------

